
ATT Uverse and Cell Phone Service Down for all of the Bay Area - shravvmehtaa
Around 11:40 ATT Uverse and Cell Phone Service stopped working correctly. Some sites such as Facebook were accessible, but images didn&#x27;t load properly. Many other sites were not available. ATT Uverse was down till about 12:40PM. A DNS issue is the most probable cause.<p>Twitter went wild: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=%40att&amp;src=typd
======
sehr
It wasn't just the Bay Area, happened to most of us here in Austin, and to
some family in Iowa as well. I'm assuming it had something to with AWS?

[http://downdetector.com/status/att/map](http://downdetector.com/status/att/map)

~~~
georgemcbay
Wasn't just UVerse & cell either, my AT&T DSL service in San Diego had a
severe partial outage for close to an hour. I could access some limited subset
of the net in general but most connection attempts resulted in 100% packet
loss.

